# Cheapest way to italy?



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

Don't fancy go boxes and vignettes, is there no cheaper way of getting into Italy. Last time I went throught the Mont Blanc tunnel I think. Those nice people on the brindisi to Corfu ferry will overlokk my MH being 7.04 and charge me for for 7 m isn't that nice! Anybody know of any good campsites in corfu? pref NW Ta
Barry


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We sometimes go via Gap, Barcellonette, Col de Larche (Colle de la Maggdalena), Cuneo and then you are in Italy.

Very good route with no tolls. I can give you more details if you consider it.

G


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Toll free to Italy*

Hi

It all depends on time factors. You can get anywhere (virtually) toll free but sometimes you will lose more on fuel than the cost of the tolls.

Here is my preferred and very cheap route.

Calais - Dunkerque - Lille - entering Belgium - Tournai - Mons - Arlon - entering Luxembourg - towards France - Thionville - Metz - then, follow signs for Metz Airport and Chateau Salins. The is the D955. Follow this - it is a good road all the way to Sarrebourg and then the N$ dual carriageway to Phalsbourg. Join the A4 for one junction - not essential but saves about 30 minutes and avoids a very steep hill with traffic problems at the bottom. Leave the A4 at J45 and head for Molsheim and Obernai. Back on the toll free A35 and towards Mulhouse and Basle.

Entering Switzerland - toll payable - but lets be fair - 30 euros and it lasts for upto 14 months depending on what time of year you buy it.

From Switzerland the world is your Oyster!

Russell


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Barry
We go to Corfu every year on a package holiday and it is one of our long term plans to go there in our motorhome. Sorry but as yet we cannot help you with regards to the route to Brindisi. As for campsites in Corfu, they are very few and far between. We keep an eye out for them on our trips around the island, the only well established site we know of is Camping Dyonisus at Dassia. We always stay at the NW of the island and know of no campsites in this area. When asking the locals about parking up for a day or two we were told that it is best to find a friendly taverna owner and ask if you can stay the night in return for eating and drinking there. If you send me a PM with the locations you intend to visit I may be able to advise you on places where you can overnight.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Barry;

Have you seen Stans (dethleff) trip to Corfu ....

part 1

part 2

part 3

pete


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

We went to Italy last year via France and Mont Blanc. Cost us £150 in tolls/tunnel for MH + Smart car on A frame.
Came back Via Austria, Germany, Luxembourg, Belguim and France. Cost was only £50 including Go Box. Scenery coming back was also much better.
Simple choice for us next time we go. France/Mont Blanc NON Monsieur.


----------



## 99911 (Jul 6, 2006)

Will be using Russell's route next weekend for our trip to Lake Garda.It's all plotted out on Autoroute and Tom's coming along to lend a hand. Got my vignette ready for 2 days in Swizerland, then the big push on to Italy.And I can't wait just 4 days left in work,hang my boots up and off we go. Excited well yes,just a little.
Jeff


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

We went to Italy last October and used non-motorways from south of Kempten, in Germany, through Innsbruck and over the Brenner Pass into Italy. We are 3.8 tons so we would have needed a GoBox at 50euros or so if we'd used the Austrian Mototrways. I reckon the time penalty from Germany/Austria to the Austrian/Italy border was an extra 1 hour 45 minutes.


----------

